# Help with Windows Network Connection Service error



## Dave (Mar 12, 2018)

My wife's PC will no longer connect to the internet. I've tried everything and can't fix it.

It is an old HP PC running Windows 7 but was fine until about three weeks ago. The problem is that the Windows wireless service is not running (although it says that it is) and the LAN is disabled and it won't enable. It is error 651 (which is apparently very common and especially with HP machines.)

First we bought a new wireless adaptor (thinking that it was broken) but the new one has the same problem. I did a system restore to a point which I think is before the problem began but that didn't work. There was a critical update in mid-February so I didn't want to go back further, but it may be the problem (my wife can't remember when it started.)

I then went onto YouTube and Microsoft help pages and found all the fixes described there and tried them all. I have tried the two suggested cmd fixes to reset the IP settings. I have tried all the diagnostics (which confirm the problem, but cannot fix it.) 

I found that WLAN autoconfigure was set to manual. I've changed to automatic in services.msc and restarted it.

I have rebooted the machine numerous times, once in safe mode from back-up.

None of these things made any difference at all.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 12, 2018)

To fix this *problem*, we will have to replace the file raspppoe.sys with a new one?
I dunno... but, I had an issue, where the light was on signifying wifi was switched on, but the problem was with the little switch itself.


----------



## tinkerdan (Mar 13, 2018)

On a previously working network most problems--outside of the hardware going bad--are related to either a change originating from the ISP(used to happen a lot because the dynamic addresses were constantly swapped out. More recently in our area they remain semi-static quite a bit longer[however you should always be prepared for the day they switch it and suddenly everything comes to a screetching halt]).  Usually this just needs a reboot of all the machines although it may also require a reboot of your router/modem.

The next common thing is other devices connecting to the wireless. I don't know how many times a new wifi enabled printer has squandered the same address as a previously working computer. So if you have added anything recently then you might look into that. (This problem may require you to know what addresses your router modem is handing out so you can hard code an address into the printer (one that the computers are not using)) Generally the modem-router should be preventing this from occurring--but it doesn't always do so.

Sometimes the above is a glitch and just rebooting the printer and the computer both will undo the problem--but it might also require rebooting the modem-router. Worse yet it might require that you go into the modem-router setup and try to disconnect those addresses because if it saves them it could just keep trying to do the same over and over. A lot depends on the firmware and type of router-modem.

If it is one device stomping over the address of another I find the best solution is to manually select an address for one of the devices.

The above usually occur from a power interuption to the modem-router and devices or an actual forced change from your ISP--ie: some sort of glitch and the usual solution is to shut down as much as you can and then restart the modem-router and bring up the device and see if it connects. However any changes you've made trying to fix the problem could continue to cause problems and you might have to undo them.

Usually the above are the only problems I see and at work I administer a network that has 98-xp-vista-win7-win8-win10 all working with three wifi access points--one of those the main comcast wifi: we have three nework printers one of those is wifi the others are ethernet.

It is possible something was changed in the network configuration for that computer and it might be handy to see a screen shot of  the status details of the machine in question compared to a status detail of a working system on the same network. There might be some insight into how you need to configure the non-working machine.

On another note: if the Lan is disabled it might be something in the firewall security on the computer or even a service that has somehow been disabled.

If things start getting too deep into that area I often end up having to call our local geek squad to come check it out because that often indicates a serious virus or worm has gotten past the gatekeeper--usually a user error or even a popup from a compromised website and sometime even something in a google ad.

On yet another note: window 7 is notoriously bad with network connections in general and often a persistent number of reboots won't fix the problem until you do a couple of tries at disable and enabling the adaptor and letting the system try to sort through the problem. Even then I've had them persistently refuse to connect and then rebooted them to have them come up and find the connection immediately. 

Also It often creates several nework connections and swaps out some public and some private and you may have to either delete those or merge them until you have just one and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Penny (Mar 13, 2018)

First, check to see if any other devices on your network have similar issues, check to see that your setting are correct.
If any other devices have issues, check your router, call your ISP and ask them to help you with your internet connection.
If nothing else is messed up.

Check by plugging in a network cable to see if that will work even if wireless does not.
IF it doesn't work, your network adapter is not functioning properly, this could be a hardware or a driver issue.
if it does work, then it is probably just a software issue, you could try reinstalling drivers.

Check using a USB network adapter
If this doesnt work... it could just be incompatable with windows 7, or it could be an operating system fault.
If it does work, its probably a network hardware fault assuming nothing else works on the network card.

Check it is not a USB fault
If your device is already a usb adapter, then switch ports, usb ports are notoriously finiky, you may need to give it a brush out carefully with a small brush. they tend to attract dust and hair.
IF it was on a front usb port try it on the back, often all the front ports fail at once.

Software issue:
Look up your motherboard or computer manufacturer and see if you can find new network card drivers, alternatively, a program like driver booster or some such could help (BUT BEWARE) the things often come loaded with bloat and adware so be careful what you click when installing and uninstall when your finished with it. (I use driver booster 5, its pretty safe but tries to install more "make my computer run faster stuff" so pay attention for tick boxes while installing)

Reinstall windows:
Easiest fix, back up everything and reinstall windows. ezmode.

Hardware issues:
youll want to reinstall windows just to confirm its hardware, if drivers and stuff didnt fix it then reinstall windows.
IF its still messed up your looking at a new computer or a trip to the repair shop... in which they will reinstall windows and probably try to sell you a new computer or parts.


==========================
Easiest way if your in any way computer savvy.
Buy a new HDD, install it in the case, unplug the old ones, instal windows on it and check to see if network functions.
Re- plug your drives or use a HDD hot swapping bay to pull your old files off the old hdd.

I occasionally repair computers for friends, family and used to work in a repair shop for a while. To fix computers 90% of the time first thing we do is reinstall windows, that removes the possibility of software interference, user interference, corrupt windows files. ect.

If the problem persists after a reinstall then it is a hardware failure. and you will either need to get it repaired in a shop or just straight up replace the computer.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I've tried a new (out of the box) network adaptor, and I tried it in different ports, so don't think it's hardware related.



> If it is one device stomping over the address of another I find the best solution is to manually select an address for one of the devices.


I'll have a look at this. Nothing was changed or added recently, and everything else works okay, but it is worth a try.


> if the Lan is disabled it might be something in the firewall security on the computer or even a service that has somehow been disabled.


Yes, I think this is most likely, but turning off the firewall didn't help. I might need to remove everything including all the rules and start it again from scratch.


> Easiest fix, back up everything and reinstall windows. ezmode.


This is still an option but difficult to reinstall any software without internet. It means downloading on another computer, putting on a stick and reinstalling from the stick which I am loath to do if that isn't actually the problem. It is possible that the last Windows Update corrupted some important file.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 13, 2018)

This might not help but I've had connection error with windows explorer before and it seems to have been caused by an update. Here's what I have to do to fix it: open windows explorer (don't worry about it telling you there's no connection). Go to  tools in the drop down menus. Select Internet options and then select the advanced tab. Scroll down until you come to security. You will see Use SSL 2.0, Use SSL 3.0 and Use TSL 1.0. Make sure these are all ticked. TSL 1.0 is usually the one that has become unselected. Close explorer and re-open. It's worth a try


----------



## Penny (Mar 13, 2018)

as long as you have a disc of windows 7 then you can install that, it has basic drivers that should in theory allow your network adapter to function, you may also have a driver cd from the network adapter. but yeah. fixing computers can be a hassle.
thats why i have 3 usb keys with operating systems on them, saves me lots of hassle in the long run


----------



## mosaix (Mar 13, 2018)

Had a friend with similar problem a couple of years back. He took it to his local PC World (spit!). He'd picked up a virus preventing network connections. They fixed it for about £80.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2018)

tinkerdan - I've realised it can't be a conflict with another device on the network since it isn't even detecting any networks to join. It is the "detecting" part that is switched off.

Penny - Can you still get Windows on a disc? This copy was OEM pre-installed and I thought 'everything' is downloaded these days.

Mosaix - It could be a virus but I think it will be something to do with the firewall settings, even though I thought I had turned the firewalls off (as there is no connection that isn't a problem.) BTW it is a really rubbish virus if it disconnects you from the internet. The most sophisticated viruses today turn your computer into a zombie sending things out without you knowing, connecting you when you aren't there.

Foxbat - I'll check those settings too.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 13, 2018)

Disable IPv6? Disable TCP tuning? Any luck?


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 14, 2018)

A small correction to my previous post. It should say *Internet Explorer*, not Windows Explorer.


----------



## Dave (Mar 14, 2018)

Use SSL 2.0, use SSL 3.0 were unticked, but it didn't work. Still no luck.


----------



## Penny (Mar 14, 2018)

There are ways of getting windows 7, you can download it with another computer and put it on a usb stick using a program called Rufus i belive.

Windows USB/DVD Download Tool - Microsoft Store   <----- although this will make bootable usbs too.
Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way   <---- rufus
You can still upgrade to Windows 10 using an old Windows 7 and 8 product key | TechRadar

another thing... um dumb question usually but is your adapter enabled in networking settings?

This computer a laptop, desktop? what adaptor you using ect. give us a bit more to work with


----------



## SilentRoamer (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey Dave,

I work in IT support and would be happy to call you in the evening and talk you through it. Should be able to pinpoint where the error is. 

Anyway feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dave (Mar 14, 2018)

I haven't had any time to look at it again. I think my wife is getting an IT guy from work to look at it. 

Thanks for the offer SilentRoamer. I'm too busy the next few nights but if it continues to be a problem I will take you up on it.


----------



## Dave (Mar 20, 2018)

I believe I have fixed this by doing a System Recovery. The Wireless Adapter is working now, and I also fixed the SD Card reader that also hadn't worked due to another corrupted file. The downside is that it changed all the settings back to the last image it had, several years ago. At the moment it is busy restoring files from an image made today and most of those settings may be recoverable yet. Once finished I can get back online and update everything to current versions.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 20, 2018)

Cannot get the SD card reader working on Windows 7. Tried everything.


----------



## Dave (Mar 20, 2018)

It will be a corrupted file, probably windcard.dll

If you run a cmd prompt as Admin - C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow - it will detect all the corrupted files. You can get details of them using - findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

My problem was what to do about it, not having an internet connection or a copy of Windows. You can do what Penny suggested using a bootable usb but that is a bit complicated.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 28, 2018)

WIN7 is very unhappy about the SD cardreader... tried it all, except the bios settings, aha!


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm sorry, mine's all running fine again now. 

Can't you do what I did - rollback to an early system image, or else re-install Windows 7 (you have internet connection so easier), or take up their continuing offer to upgrade to Windows 10 for free.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 29, 2018)

Dave said:


> If you run a cmd prompt as Admin - C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow - it will detect all the corrupted files. You can get details of them using - findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"


This is handy to know for future reference


----------

